# WindowBuilder "Design-Tab"



## Ultramann (27. Sep 2013)

Hallo,

ich benutze Eclipse (Juno) und habe mir das WindowBuilder-Plugin installiert. Bin was das angeht also noch sehr grün hinter den Ohren. 
Nun öffne ich eine java-Datei, die mit WindowBuilder erstellt wurde, wird mir der Tab "Design" nicht angezeigt.

Erstelle ich nun ein jframe zeigt mir das Programm den Reiter "Design" an.

Habe schon gegoogelt, kam zu dem Ergebnis, dass Eclipse die Dateien standardmäßig mit dem java Editor öffnet und nicht mit dem WindowBuilder-Editor. Klar. Das "Problem" gibt es wohl häufiger.
Lösung: Die Dateien mit Rechtsklick-> Öffnen mit-> WindowBuilder Editor.

Was nun tun, wenn der WB-Editor bei Rechtsklick im Kontextmenü nicht auffindbar ist?
Den Eclipse-Ordner habe ich auch schon nach einer entsprechenden Datei durchforstet und nichts gefunden. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Ultramann (27. Sep 2013)

Ich sehe gerade, vielleicht wäre der Thread im "Java Basics - Anfänger-Themen"-Forum besser aufgehoben, sorry dafür.


----------



## Ultramann (27. Sep 2013)

Habe es lösen können. Das lag daran, dass das eigentliche Projekt an einem anderen PC mit dementsprechendem anderen workspace erstellt wurde. Man muss den gesamten workspace Ordner kopieren (nicht nur das Projekt), dann klappt's...


----------

